
A top 40 site in the US doesn't properly size images in production - vzhou842
https://twitter.com/victorczhou/status/1101138016041615362
======
mtmail
The tweet basically links to the blog post
[https://victorzhou.com/blog/properly-size-
images/](https://victorzhou.com/blog/properly-size-images/)

"Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

